# Forcing clang90 for fun.



## Alain De Vos (Jul 30, 2020)

While forcing clang90 for everything i use , most ports compiled with just fine with exception of :
- libsndfile
- eclipse
- iridium

Libsndfile and iridium failed in the security patching fase.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 30, 2020)

You are getting no response because you know what you are doing that some pkgs  will require a different clang/llvm version. 
I just responded; you're fine.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah, i was just sharing info. In fact on my PC 1600 ports compiled fine with CC=clang90,CXX=clang++90. It's only a handfull not liking it.
From what i see very large ports & a port with a lot of security patches.


----------

